# Lada Acuario 2005, transistores de las bobinas?



## marcos129020 (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola, tengo una computadora de Lada Auario 2005 y el transistor de la bobinas es n447ad y no se por cual remplazarlo,  y los mido y ninguno mide nada, si me pues des ayudar se lo agradecería.
Muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2013)

Tendrias que darte una vuelta por páginas Soviéticas , ya que ese transistor es Ruso


----------

